# Flexable Gas line Grounding



## dieselram752 (Jan 23, 2008)

Got a job where there is a flexable gas line tee'd off some black iron feeding a gas log.Flex gas pipe is Trac Pipe (yellow).Did some studying and found the mfgr.spec wants a ground clamp on the compression connector at the point it ties into the black iron pipe to the ground in the panel # 6 cu i assume.:001_huh:
My question is do I need another gr clamp and #6 at the appliance end also?


----------



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

No, you only need to bond the CSST at one point, you do not need an additional clamp at the appliance.

Chris


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

dieselram752 said:


> # 6 cu i assume.:001_huh:


Why do you assume #6? Some manufacturers call for #6 while others want you to use 250.66


----------



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Why do you assume #6? Some manufacturers call for #6 while others want you to use 250.66


If my memory serves me right  the Trac Pipe instructions require a #6 for the bonding conductor size.

Chris


----------



## Seymore Butts (Dec 23, 2010)

*Gas Pipe*

We don't have to here. I guess not. 

9.) GAS PIPE BONDING: A separate bonding conductor from the grounding electrode system to the interior metal gas piping is no longer needed when there is gas operated equipment that is connected to an electrical branch circuit. Art.250.104 (B)


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

As the result of recent legal actions related to a potential for physical damage caused by lightning, manufacturers of corrugated stainless steel tubing (CSST) agreed to a settlement that, in part, places new requirements on the installation of their gas piping products. This paper provides background information on CSST and the actions taken by the manufacturers to address these concerns. 
In summary, the primary issue is safeguarding against an electric potential in metallic piping. In the case of proximity lightning, a high voltage can be induced in metallic piping that may cause arcing; and for CSST there is concern that arcing may cause perforation of the CSST wall and therefore cause gas leakage. The fuel gas code, electric code, plumbing code, product standards, and manufacturer installation instructions have different methods of providing dissipation of electrical energy through techniques called bonding and grounding. Since the codes, product standards, and installation requirements are not harmonized, builders and contractors may find differing and possibly conflicting requirements. Generally, the local jurisdiction having authority and code official will rely upon the manufacturer’s installation recommendations in lieu of other requirements. Currently, the CSST manufacturers’ installation requirements are the most stringent compared to the codes and standards. Users of CSST are advised to abide by the manufacturer’s instructions and also coordinate with local code officials to avoid inspection delays due to conflicting requirements. 
Recently updated CSST manufacturer’s installation instructions now include the requirement to directly bond the CSST system to the electrical system grounding system. The bonding attachment must be near the service entrance to the building and the connection must be made with a 6 AWG copper wire. This method of bonding will provide additional protection to the CSST system when it is energized by an indirect lightning strike. All CSST manufacturers have issued either Technical Bulletins or other documents to describe the new requirements. Although similar, these bonding requirements are currently not identical between the manufacturers. Manufacturers’ installation instructions have undergone a series of changes since 1996 to reflect the impact of the prevalent construction practices at the time of their printing including modifications to the bonding requirements. ​The new manufacturer bonding requirements deviate from current code language in both the National Electrical Code (NEC) and the National Fuel Gas Code (NFGC). These codes rely on the use of the equipment grounding conductor to provide the bonding means for the gas piping system. Over the past four code cycles (12 years 
http://www.toolbase.org/pdf/techinv/csst_lightningconcerns.pdf


----------



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

Seymore Butts said:


> We don't have to here. I guess not.
> 
> 9.) GAS PIPE BONDING: A separate bonding conductor from the grounding electrode system to the interior metal gas piping is no longer needed when there is gas operated equipment that is connected to an electrical branch circuit. Art.250.104 (B)


If you are using the yellow flexible gas piping (CSST) then the installation instructions of the gas piping may very well require more grounding and bonding then the NEC does. 

Trac Pipe for example does require a #6 bonding jumper.

Chris


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

This is from omegaflex trac pipe

SECTION 4.10B — BONDING CONVENTIONAL YELLOW-JACKETED TRACPIPE
1. For bonding of the conventional yellowjacketed TracPipe® system, a bonding clamp must be attached to the brass AutoFlare® fitting adapter (adjacent to the pipe thread area – see Figure 4-21) or to a black pipe component (pipe or fitting) located in the same electrically continuous gas piping system as the AutoFlare® fitting. The corrugated stainless steel portion of the gas piping system SHALL NOT be used as the bonding attachment point under any circumstances. The bonding conductor shall be bonded per the National Electrical Code NFPA 70. *Bonding electrode conductor sizing shall be in accordance with NFPA 70 Article 250, Section and Table 250.66*

Omegaflex.com page 55


----------



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

Dennis Alwon said:


> This is from omegaflex trac pipe
> 
> SECTION 4.10B — BONDING CONVENTIONAL YELLOW-JACKETED TRACPIPE
> 1. For bonding of the conventional yellowjacketed TracPipe® system, a bonding clamp must be attached to the brass AutoFlare® fitting adapter (adjacent to the pipe thread area – see Figure 4-21) or to a black pipe component (pipe or fitting) located in the same electrically continuous gas piping system as the AutoFlare® fitting. The corrugated stainless steel portion of the gas piping system SHALL NOT be used as the bonding attachment point under any circumstances. The bonding conductor shall be bonded per the National Electrical Code NFPA 70. *Bonding electrode conductor sizing shall be in accordance with NFPA 70 Article 250, Section and Table 250.66*
> ...


Also keep in mind that the 2009 IRC section G2411.1.1 and the International Fuel Gas Code section 310.1.1 require CSST to be bonded to the electrical service grounding electrode system at the point where the gas service enters the building. The bonding jumper shall not be smaller than a #6 AWG copper wire or equivalent.

Chris


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

I'd consider bonding it to the steel pipe as long as the steel pipe is bonded somewhere else. I'd have to research that though.


----------



## dieselram752 (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks so much guys for the help.
Now i'm clear about what I need to do.


----------

